# Elevator Required?



## retire09 (Mar 30, 2015)

Is a two story 18 unit hotel required to have an elevator?

Code or ADA section Please.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 30, 2015)

Can't give section right now but 2010 ADASAD requires:

Accessible guest rooms or suites shall be dispersed among the various classes of sleeping accommodations to provide a range of options applicable to room sizes, costs, amenities provided, and the number of beds provided.

"....various classes of sleeping accommodations..." so, yes.


----------



## retire09 (Mar 30, 2015)

If all units are identical on both floors and no amenities are upstairs that are not also provided down stairs.

Will that work?


----------



## jdfruit (Mar 30, 2015)

Here is the 2010 ADA:

206.2.3 Multi-Story Buildings and Facilities. At least one accessible route shall connect each

story and mezzanine in multi-story buildings and facilities.

EXCEPTIONS: 1. In private buildings or facilities that are less than three stories or that have

less than 3000 square feet (279 m2) per story, an accessible route shall not be required to

connect stories provided that the building or facility is not a shopping center, a shopping mall, the

professional office of a health care provider, a terminal, depot or other station used for specified

public transportation, an airport passenger terminal, or another type of facility as determined by

the Attorney General

5. Within multi-story transient lodging guest rooms with mobility features required to comply with

806.2, an accessible route shall not be required to connect stories provided that spaces

complying with 806.2 are on an accessible route and sleeping accommodations for two persons

minimum are provided on a story served by an accessible route.


----------



## steveray (Mar 30, 2015)

How many square foot per floor?


----------



## retire09 (Mar 30, 2015)

6000 sf per floor, but only two floors.


----------



## jdfruit (Mar 30, 2015)

Per 2010 ADA 206.2.3 exception 1; if less than 3 stories, then exception applies as this is a "transient lodging" buildng. Exception 5 also applies if the conditions are met.

Haven't had time to get into IBC ch11 yet, anybody?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 30, 2015)

In reference to post #3, not required to have an elevator (accessible route) in accordance with 1104.4 exception 2; http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/ibc/2009f2cc/icod_ibc_2009f2cc_11_sec004.htm?bu2=undefined


----------



## mark handler (Mar 30, 2015)

jdfruit said:
			
		

> Haven't had time to get into IBC ch11 yet, anybody?


International Building Code 2012  Chapter 11 - Accessibility

1107.6.1.1 Accessible units.

Accessible units shall be "dispersed among the various classes of units".

Is there a better vtew on the second floor?

Arethe units on the second floor, in any way larger, quiter, balcony or anyway different than the first floor?

If yes, then units on second floor should be accessible, or you risk a lawsuit....


----------



## skipharper (Apr 1, 2015)

Not required


----------



## steveray (Apr 1, 2015)

There is no blanket exception in 1103....Therefore,

1104.4 Multilevel buildings and facilities.

 At least one accessible route shall connect each accessible level, including mezzanines, in multilevel buildings and facilities.

Exceptions:

1. An accessible route is not required to stories and mezzanines that have an aggregate area of not more than 3,000 square feet (278.7 m2) and are located above and below accessible levels. This exception shall not apply to:

1.1. Multiple tenant facilities of Group M occupancies containing five or more tenant spaces;

1.2. Levels containing offices of health care providers (Group B or I); or

1.3. Passenger transportation facilities and airports (Group A-3 or B).

2. Levels that do not contain accessible elements or other spaces as determined by Section 1107 or 1108 are not required to be served by an accessible route from an accessible level.

3. In air traffic control towers, an accessible route is not required to serve the cab and the floor immediately below the cab.

4. Where a two-story building or facility has one story with an occupant load of five or fewer persons that does not contain public use space, that story shall not be required to be connected by an accessible route  to the story above or below.

5. Vertical access to elevated employee work stations within a courtroom is not required at the time of initial construction, provided a ramp, lift or elevator can be installed without requiring reconfiguration or extension of the courtroom or extension of the electrical system.

I am not sure it is exempted, we have some relief on Type B units and at that point not sure it would be required here....


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 1, 2015)

1107.7.3 http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/ibc/2009f2cc/icod_ibc_2009f2cc_11_sec007.htm


----------

